# FP2 to Dogma or prince



## hulktezza (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi there, guys...can above mention frame stand my weight.

wanna upgrade to full carbon frame but my weight is 110kg,...anybody, the probike shop over here cannot give me a definite answer and no answer from all official pinarello website including the one where i bought my 1st pina (FP2)....(shame on u  )


----------



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

I have had my Dogma for a little over a year. Have approximately 6500miles on the bike. I weigh 215lbs and have had no problems whatsoever. Great bike.


----------



## hulktezza (Sep 21, 2011)

215lbs = 97.5kg 110kg = 242lbs my concern is some of the rider here told me that pinarello warranty for all their full carbon frame will cover only upto 100kg of weight. above that it will void the warranty.

anyway thanks bro for your opinion appreciate it.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Try emailing the US importer Gita. They are pretty good at responding to questions via email. I have not heard about the weight restriction but it could be possible.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*My Dogma instructions say:*

"WHAT'S YOUR WEIGHT"

It isn't an intrusion in your privacy but a safety issue. All bicycles, ours are no exception, are not designed to support any weight. First of all, any component assembled on the bike might have a specific weight limit, therefore as well as the strength of a chain is given by its weakest link, the weight limit for riders is given by the lower of all the weight limits of all the components. Everything else being equal, the heavier the rider the shorter the lifecycle of each component on the bike; beyond a certain threshold the components might have structural collapses even if brand new. The higher your weight the more vigilant you have to be, meaning you have to have the bike inspected and maintained more often (more details will follow).
Many factors contribute to the stress imposed on the frame, on the wheels, and on the other components, the weight of the user being just one of them, however a reasonable indication could be to be particularly vigilant if your weight exceeds 90kg/200lb, while if you weigh more thyan 110kg/240lb we recommend to get assistance in order to choose frame, wheelset and components that are suitable for your characteristics.
There are safety precautions that can be taken to make parts last longer, even if you're notr particularly heavy: use high quality tires at least 24mm in diameter, use wheels with good damping chatacteristics, ride onsmooth surfaces roads, use a saddle with good suspensions properties, avoid ultra-light-frames, wheels and components, avoid standing on the pedals, never shift gear while pushing hard on the pedals.


(Verbatim from booklet that came with my frame. Nowhere does it state a specific weight limit other than the section I quoted)


----------



## hulktezza (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks, now it very clear and for your info i being riding a bicycle about 13years back after a major operation.(thanks god), able to drop my weight from 142kg to 106kg. with average approximate mileage 100km/week, never own a full carbon bike before...current bike pina FP2 with 4000km on it. 

You give a no reasonable doubt not to accept it. Thanks....another personal target to be achieve!!! 




Cinelli 82220 said:


> "WHAT'S YOUR WEIGHT"
> 
> It isn't an intrusion in your privacy but a safety issue. All bicycles, ours are no exception, are not designed to support any weight. First of all, any component assembled on the bike might have a specific weight limit, therefore as well as the strength of a chain is given by its weakest link, the weight limit for riders is given by the lower of all the weight limits of all the components. Everything else being equal, the heavier the rider the shorter the lifecycle of each component on the bike; beyond a certain threshold the components might have structural collapses even if brand new. The higher your weight the more vigilant you have to be, meaning you have to have the bike inspected and maintained more often (more details will follow).
> Many factors contribute to the stress imposed on the frame, on the wheels, and on the other components, the weight of the user being just one of them, however a reasonable indication could be to be particularly vigilant if your weight exceeds 90kg/200lb, while if you weigh more thyan 110kg/240lb we recommend to get assistance in order to choose frame, wheelset and components that are suitable for your characteristics.
> ...


----------



## valduane (Oct 13, 2011)

Would love some advice here too...

I have had a similar weightloss as OP .... I started my weightloss at 184 KG and have dropped over the last 8 months through diet, running and for the last 4 months cycling on a mountain bike about 100 km/week, to 126 KG.

Now enter my need for advice:

Thanx to a very kind boss I have laid my hands on a 2009 Pinarello FP2 with the carbon forks. I was due to go on my first ride in the morning, and sat here in eager anticipation, suddenly started worrying about my weight and the carbon forks. Google led me to this post/forum, and if I must be honest, this post has left me more worried about actually taking the bike for a 30 km ride in the morning ... :S

Should I stick to the mountain bike till I get below 100 KG? Also I don't think I am likely to drop below 90 KG ever, or only slightly as I'm 5'11" and a big build. 15 years ago when I was last fit healthy and "slim" I was 90 KG. Does this mean I should never ride a carbon bike?

Duane


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

125kg might be pushing your luck. 

You've lost a lot of weight already, keep working on it and get on the Pinarello when you hit 100kg. Start reading the Training and Nutrition thread on this site, lots of knowledgable people in there with good advice.


----------

